# Relocating to Yokohama ... Advice needed !!



## Fallon

Hello 

This is my first time on a Forum ever so please advise where possible. 

Our family consists of my partner, myself and our one year old son. My partner is being relocated to Yokohama for 14 months with an oil and gas company so we are going with him. 

This all looks to be happening in approximately january. 

Firstly we would like any advice that you think we may need but really would love to know where we should start looking for a rental up to an hour away from Yokohama? Not an apartment though and somewhere our son may have friends and some english speaking expats as we are just learning some Japanese now and not sure on how fluent we will be by the time we get there. 

Our Visas etc will be sorted out by the company but will still need to open bank accounts etc. we are hoping to visit in November for work so my partner can work and I can look for accomodation etc. 

Looking forward to hearing from anyone


----------



## dallibee

Fallon said:


> Hello
> 
> This is my first time on a Forum ever so please advise where possible.
> 
> Our family consists of my partner, myself and our one year old son. My partner is being relocated to Yokohama for 14 months with an oil and gas company so we are going with him.
> 
> This all looks to be happening in approximately january.
> 
> Firstly we would like any advice that you think we may need but really would love to know where we should start looking for a rental up to an hour away from Yokohama? Not an apartment though and somewhere our son may have friends and some english speaking expats as we are just learning some Japanese now and not sure on how fluent we will be by the time we get there.
> 
> Our Visas etc will be sorted out by the company but will still need to open bank accounts etc. we are hoping to visit in November for work so my partner can work and I can look for accomodation etc.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from anyone


Hi fellow Aussie.
I too am moving to tokyo soon ( mid november) and from the research I have done so far, it seems that there is a big expat community in Yokohama. there are two international schools there + a german school so I think you will be able to find expats around to make friends with. although my husband will be working in Tokyo, we are looking at Yokohama as a possible place to live and for my son to go to Yokohama international school. I am going for my look see on Friday ( so excited :clap2: ) and will know more about yokohama then.
good luck with you fact finding and move


----------



## Fallon

dallibee said:


> Hi fellow Aussie.
> I too am moving to tokyo soon ( mid november) and from the research I have done so far, it seems that there is a big expat community in Yokohama. there are two international schools there + a german school so I think you will be able to find expats around to make friends with. although my husband will be working in Tokyo, we are looking at Yokohama as a possible place to live and for my son to go to Yokohama international school. I am going for my look see on Friday ( so excited :clap2: ) and will know more about yokohama then.
> good luck with you fact finding and move


Hello,

Great stuff makes me feel so much better that their are english people that i will be able to catch up with. I was worried about feeling isolated but can see there are a few people that are in the same boat to us. 

We are going in January and I will be visiting in November with my partner when he goes for business. I have had some advise on some places but we will have a local agent allocated to us by the company as well. Trying to learn some japenese phrases via my iPhone but not doing that well so far!

Good luck with your trip on Friday. Looking forward to hearing how you went.


----------



## momtraveler

*Also moving to Yokohama*

Hi I am also moving to Yokohama with my family because of my husband being transfered. I will be going in Oct. to visit YIS school for our two children (12 & 14) to go to school their and looking for a home. We plan on moving in Jan 1st. I am a bit nervious about not having other americans to speak with so hopefully we will get the Yokohama Athletic Club added to ou relocation. I really am hoping this will be a great experience for all of us.lane


----------



## momtraveler

*Moving to Yokohama with family*

Hi I am also moving to Yokohama with my family because of my husband being transfered. I will be going in Oct. to visit YIS school for our two children (12 & 14) to go to school their and looking for a home. We plan on moving in Jan 1st. I am a bit nervious about not having other americans to speak with so hopefully we will get the Yokohama Athletic Club added to ou relocation. I really am hoping this will be a great experience for all of us.lane


----------



## kbtokyo

Hi there,

Welcome to Yokohama! Awesome city! There are quite a few expats here in Yokohama.
Areas you might want to check out for living are Yamate, Negishi and Ishikawa-cho 
or Motomachi chukagai or Homoku is a great area if you are drving. 

All of the above areas are close to YIS and St Maur.


----------

